# BMW Z4



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I guess I've posted my views on this. 

It's better than some ways than the TT (engine / engine sound, handling, hi-fi), and inferior in others (build quality, seats, wet weather confidence). All in all - I wouldn't say there wasn't a lot in it - it's just different. Very good choice for those who have had a TT and want something different. For the first time sports car buyer, a serious consideration over a TT.

And BMW customer seems better than Audi (not tough!) in my experience.

It's great to have the exclusivity at the moment - still rarely see any others around. Probably less than 10 in 2 months!

Loved the TT but am quite happy with the Z4. I was very worried about making the change - but pretty much immediately after taking delivery of the car I knew it was a good decision.

Damian ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

A car for upmarket hairdressers.... 

(runs away and hides....) [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A car for upmarket hairdressers....
> 
> (runs away and hides....) Â [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


Says cab driver.

Taaaxiiiiii!!!! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Says cab driver.
> 
> Taaaxiiiiii!!!! ;D


I'll have you know that an E-Class in a cab drivers car....an S-Class is a chauffeurs car (and boy do I know it!)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm not rising to it ! 

Forgot to mention - one big difference between the two is the ride. I'm guessing the suspension is a lot stiffer on the Z4 - to be honest in combination with the 18" rims and runflats it's verging on over-stiff (you wouldn't want to do a long journey on poor roads!)

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think they are nice motors, and I'm so bored of the car press going on about how awful Bangle's styling is. At least he's moving things on - the Z4 is probably the best example of his work. The car press also moan about the fact that Jaguar went conservative with their new XJ, so they can't win really.

Snaxo - when you say about handling in the wet, can you be more specific? This was one of my main concerns about moving to a rear wheel drive car - ie how it would feel less safe in more extreme conditions. In a way, the TT has made me feel almost wrapped in cotton wool, so much so that I don't feel entirely comfortable going for a car without all the safety features... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is car set up to only run on run-flats? I'm just wondering if you may find a little more side wall compliance, and therefore easier ride in other OEM tyres? Michelins, Bridgestones etc.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Is car set up to only run on run-flats? Â I'm just wondering if you may find a little more side wall compliance, and therefore easier ride in other OEM tyres? Â Michelins, Bridgestones etc.


See this weeks AutoCar, tyre test using a Z4


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> In a way, the TT has made me feel almost wrapped in cotton wool, so much so that I don't feel entirely comfortable going for a car without all the safety features... :-/


Shakes his head. Raven is turning into a poof... ;D

(Hey I tried to bait snaxo but he's not biting, try again....)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Shakes his head. Raven is turning into a poof... ;D
> 
> (Hey I tried to bait snaxo but he's not biting, try again....) Â


Aye, getting a tad light on feet. 

Actually, and this may kick off the whole quattro-doesn't-give-more-grip-just-traction debate, the Z4s electronic aids (DSC and CBC) are far more sophisticated than those on TT(ESP and EDB), so I'd say that the feeling of quattro cosetting could arguably be a negative if one took it for granted too much in driving decision-making.

Ultimate balance and the transition to predictable and controllable grip break-away at the limit is the real safety arbiter for me. At the limit, which is high and therefore fast. 4wd turbos can terrify. Good to keep that in mind.

But let's face it technlogy has made most modern performance cars far better on active and passive safety than the cars of even 10 years ago. That is unless you drive a TVR......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Snaxo - when you say about handling in the wet, can you be more specific? This was one of my main concerns about moving to a rear wheel drive car - ie how it would feel less safe in more extreme conditions. In a way, the TT has made me feel almost wrapped in cotton wool, so much so that I don't feel entirely comfortable going for a car without all the safety features... :-/


I guess it's the much talked about behaviour of RWDs in the wet that dent my confidence. I always felt pretty safe in the TT (could accelerate quite hard out of roundabouts in the TT in the wet without issue for example). Do that in the Z4 and you feel traction loss and the DSC starts flashing for its life!

Gary's right though - the DSC etc is pretty good. I think my total-loss-of-control experience in an M3 EVO (no flashy traction control gimmicks) has erred me towards the side of caution in the wet also.

To be honest it's no big deal. You just take a little bit extra caution and dont drive like a nutter in the wet. Which is never a good ploy in any car.

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gary - yes car is on run-flats as standard.

I think a lot of people may look at fitting OEM's as replacements and getting a BMW mobility kit for the boot. Replacing run-flats aint gonna be cheap :-/

And as you say - 'normal' tyres may improve the ride a touch.

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I guess it's the much talked about behaviour of RWDs in the wet that dent my confidence. I always felt pretty safe in the TT (could accelerate quite hard out of roundabouts in the TT in the wet without issue for example). Â Do that in the Z4 and you feel traction loss and the DSC starts flashing for its life!
> 
> Gary's right though - the DSC etc is pretty good. I think my total-loss-of-control experience in an M3 EVO (no flashy traction control gimmicks) has erred me towards the side of caution in the wet also.
> 
> ...


I find exactly the same in my S. Even though it has PSM which is meant to be significantly better than the TT ESP, & screams feedback to you, in the wet I am definitely erring on the side of caution at present.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yes the Boxster's don't like the wet too much either !

On another note - I think my tyres do not help things. After reading Autocar's tyre test I am definitely not having run-flats again - they were panned by the reviewers. How often does one get a puncture anyway? Don't think I've had one in 10 years!

It seems the run flats contrbute to poor ride quality and are awful in the wet (great :-/).

Just wish I could affiord to replace them sooner..

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think. the truth is that they (Boxster, Z4 or any powerful rwd) prefer smooth inputs in the wet - you can't just mash it slightly before the apex as you can in a TT, and let the electronics balance the torque to the front rear.

Driving turbo 4*4s can lead to one become a little ham-fisted in smooth car control. Erring on side of caution and metering imputs more carefully whilst lisetning to the chassis signals is not a bad thing for driving technique though.

On those strange wet and leafy roads with unsighted bends at night when you are tired - I'd take the turbo 4*4 please ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> How often does one get a puncture anyway? Don't think I've had one in 10 years!


Probably tempting fate, but twice to date. Both of these were my own fault when learning to mount curbs shortly after I passed my test. Needless to say that answer was slowly!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

LOL.

You're right - I hope I haven't tempted fate ! 

Gary - I expect you are correct also - smoothing out the driving technique will encourage more confidence also. 4WD turbo's do lead encourage a less smooth approach!

Damian


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think it is a lovely looking car and I have been tempted to take one for a test drive but I love the TT too. I feel I may just be tempted because it is new and exclusive (at the moment).


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

You are right Sim - the exclusivity - even if short term is nice.

Even now, 4 months after release - if I see one a week that will be above average 8)

Damian


----------

